# Regarding BC PNP program..



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

What are the basic requiremnt i.e education and work experience BC PNP program?


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

itsme2000 said:


> What are the basic requiremnt i.e education and work experience BC PNP program?


Have you consulted the Province of British Columbia website for the PNP program?

Surely you'd be able to find all the information you require there.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> What are the basic requiremnt i.e education and work experience BC PNP program?



The government's website would probably be a good place to start.


----------



## itsme2000 (Mar 26, 2016)

Please mention website link, i did not get info from there....


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

itsme2000 said:


> Please mention website link, i did not get info from there....


Google is your friend...


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

itsme2000 said:


> Please mention website link, i did not get info from there....


Try using Google. You managed to find this forum but cannot find a government website?


----------

